# What do you think of these lyrics?



## matthew11v25 (Apr 5, 2005)

There is a group of about 200 people that come every year to the camp that I work at. They are from San Fransisco bay area and are referred to only as "The Church in San Fransisco" (they do not believe in denominations, etc). Anyway, here is a verse and chorus:

verse:
"God has called us for his purpose
His economy so glorious
For which He was fully processed
Consummated now is He!
As the Spirit He indwells us
As our God-allotted portion
Working out His full salvation
Making us the same as he is.

Oh, may a clear, controlling vision of
The Lord's economy direct my heart
And burn in me until my spirit's wholly set afire!
With spirit strong and active we'll press on
To consummate God's goal-New Jerusalem, 
Hallelujah!"



What do you think? they have a bunch of songs like this!


----------



## lwadkins (Apr 5, 2005)

Who is it they are worhiping with this song, God, or themselves?


----------



## Robin (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matthew11v25_
> verse:
> "God has called us for his purpose
> His economy so glorious
> ...



Uh, Oh....this gives me the creeps! Christ is the consummator...not we. I don't want my spirit set afire by a controlling vision, do I? What do they mean by "wholly set afire"?

"controlling VISION..." sounds very cult-ish...

Btw, never "buy-into" the claim of "non-denominational." It cannot happen. Each expression of Christianity in the world IS denominational....due to man's sinfulness.

There are lots of other scary lines in this -- it reminds me of the Jehovah Witness hymnal. Plus...not a big deal...but the grammar/poetry is terrible. Yeeech!

Be careful, too...the music-sounds to this may be loud and exciting...that's NO indication that the Holy Spirit is involved! Loudness and excitement DOES NOT = true worship or the Holy Spirit.



R.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Apr 6, 2005)

ya seemed kinda fishy to me...especially the whole "we dont believe in denominations"


----------



## turmeric (Apr 6, 2005)

What do they mean by "God's economy"? When they use phrases like this, especially repeated, it means something esoteric, likely. Describing the Atonement as Christ's being "fully processed"? Huh?


----------



## Reed (Apr 25, 2005)

They weren't all wearing the same kind of tennis shoes and jogging suits, were they?
R


----------

